# Public land to shoot??



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

I am in the Ogden area and looking for public land to shoot some skeet without paying per round. Any help is appreciated

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you find a place to shoot don't forget to pick up the larger pieces of the targets after you are finished. 

I know that they say that they are biodegradable but how long until the larger pieces degrade? The area that I shoot in is covered in clay birds that will disintegrate when you try to pick them up but they also have been there for a couple of years just laying there.


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

I will defiantly clean up clays and shells if I could find a spot

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Unfortunately, shooters have done such a piss poor job of taking care of the land that we are unwelcome in many places including many public lands. Totally justified due to garbage, fire, and safety issues. Good luck in your search and please bring some garbage bags with you.------SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I wish I knew your area better to give you a closer idea... but heading West on I-80 is about the only suggestion I have for you.

As was pointed out, its sad to see how much garbage shooters leave out on our public lands which in turn gives sportsmen a bad wrap. It amazes me that people can make the effort to lug something out to the desert to shoot it, but they cant make the effort to pick it back up and dispose of it properly. So I am glad to hear that you are already cognizant of needing to clean up after yourself.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

As far as I know you are going to drive an hour or so at least to get somewhere to shoot on public ground.
Near the top of Monte Cristo to the east or out past the Golden Spike Monument to the Northwest. Maybe the back side of Ben Lomond peak above Matua although that is generally a mess.
I'm not sure but I think you can throw your own trap at the Weber Gun Range near Liberty with a pretty cheap membership.
Also there is a sweet gun range between Tremonton and Logan but I don't know what they allow.
Good luck!


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice guys. Can you do anything on the south side of Willard bay by the dog training areas or no?

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

amrich17 said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. Can you do anything on the south side of Willard bay by the dog training areas or no?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


 I would be hesitant to shoot anything other than shotgun in that area. You may even be required to shoot steel there if it is legal (I don't know for sure) given its proximity to the lake.


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm only interested in skeet I just didn't know if you aren't allowed to do anything until hunting season.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

Bountiful canyon


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Avon gun range. 
You can buy a member ship at Kents shooters supply on 3rd and Washington


----------



## Mtngoat690 (Oct 29, 2014)

Better check out the rules on the Avon range, last I knew they didn't allow shotguns.


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the help I found a decent spot with some bonus rabbits.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------

